

Steve Jobs listens to jazz trumpeter Chris Botti on Pandora - bkudria
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/pandora-privacy/

======
iamdave
This privacy buzz is getting ridiculous.

 _Anything you listen to on Pandora is not confidential and is available to
anyone who has or guesses your e-mail address._

So. what. It's music, just short of death metal advocating the overthrowing of
a government, I don't think people really mind others knowing what they listen
to. This is invariably the opposite of people being able to see a status
update where you may or may not express certain negative viewpoints about an
employer.

Furthermore: slow news day, Wired?

~~~
daniel-cussen
Seriously, it's like anything related to Steve Jobs counts as news.

